# backyard camping



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Last night my son and our pup spent the night camped-out in the back yard. Wasn't too cold - barely a sprinkle. Pup was fine. I didn't notice any changes (we brought her sleep-crate with us). Not much of a guard/alarm dog - but she seems no worse for wear! 

Guarding the campsite










Semper Fidelis 










"OH! You have FOOD!! Weird food...but it's...FOOD!!!!!!!!!!"









View from the other angle


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

dmp, 
love the first picture, the look in the puppies eyes. 
Also, fantastic camping gear and setup


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

That's not a back yard....... that's a Nature Reserve!!!! 

Great picture of the BEAR in photo 4!!!!!!!!    ;D

Love the pics and the Tent Camo Cover!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks folks - 

I picked up the army shelter-half tent just the day before; my son was very excited! Funny - It'd been 20 years this month since I last slept in one of those; back at Basic Training!  
One aspect I did not like; when buttoned up, VERY dark. Only had to lay there with the sounds not knowing what I'm hearing. I finally got to sleep once I opened one of the front flaps.

He and I also used Army surplus 'fart-sacks' (sleeping bags).  The net worked great to keep the afternoon sun off our shoulders 

Hobbsy - we're on 10 acres; six of which is pretty wild like that. I love it. Going to try my hand at hunting this year.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

DMP

Your son will remember those 'Special' times with his Dad & Dog forever, I know I have..... 

Make the most of it while they are both young, time has this way of 'Flying' so very fast 

'Good Times' 

Hobbsy

Did you see the Bear?!?!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Bear? We saw a zombie... no bear.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Fabulous photos ...fabulous scenery and a beautiful V


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

dmp, I love your camping site! Wish it was my "backyard"  Your girl is sooo beautiful! How is she doing now? I bet she's growing by hours! 

We LOVE camping. Sophie went camping with us last year for the first time. It took about 2.5 days to wear her out, then she mostly slept the 3rd day and was ready to go like crazy again on the 4th!  Will have to take little Pacsirta this year, too. I think she'll bark at every little noise at night... :


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

P.S. Love the MREs!! The only positive memory from my bootcamp "warrior" week!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

^^ Thanks!!

We're on 10 acres; we were camping on the back four; plenty of room - my son even got to practice 'movement to contact' - where he eliminated a ZOMBIE!! (I have a few 'zombie' targets for his .22 rifle). 

Pup did fine, really...honestly I was a little dissapointed. She went to sleep after smores, and slept solidly through the night - dispite me hearing an army of clicky/chirpy/crawly things - and a few Coyotes probably a mile or so off. I was hoping she'd keep us alerted. At one point I smelled a skunk, so stoked the campfire in case it was an animal, not just a smelly plant in the brush. 

I have a few MREs laying around from the mid 1990s, and brought back a few from my trip to Iraq last year. My son LOVED the whole experience; the MREs added to it for him.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Were you part of the team that closed the gates of Iraq? 8) I was there in 2008.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I wrote OPORDERs to move a major Maint. Operation on Joint Base Balad; part of AMC. Here's a pic of the back yard of the organization:


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Another beautiful backyard!  I was in Balad, too. Can't complain though since I was in the Mayor's Cell...in the AC...eating plenty of girl scout cookies :


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

NICE!! I was with the 402nd AFSB. Small world. 

Girl Scout Cookies...Bottles of Water...Occasional Dust Storms...C-RAM blasting at Mortars and Rockets... doesn't get a lot better than that, eh?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, yes yes! Just another day in paradise  I was an airman (so was the whole Mayor's Cell at that time) part of the 322nd EMSG Det 1 working as S-3 with the army... breathing with the army, sleeping with the army, waking up with the army  In fact, I had no idea what the AF did there (except for the obvious - flightline), hardly ever went to their "gated community". It was really one of the best experiences in my short AF career. Don't miss the crispy sand between my teeth or the C-RAM blastings while trying to sleep (night shift!) or the occasional stray bullet...


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

that's awesome. I'm a DAC - GS12; but prior Soldier (92-2000).  Thanks for your service, btw. Were you in a CHU? I was in the barracks down by the laundry facility. Bathroom was down the hall; but at least I didnt have to gear-up to SSS like the dry chu folk. 

May be familiar to you: 

Walking on Balad, near my barracks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RM7G760xLY

Landing in Kuwait on my return trip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALjpqGC2evI


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, I lived in a container!  right by the hospital...which was frequently targeted as you may know...talking about many interrupted dreams (the snoring neighbor behind the wall wasn't any quieter though) : Actually, can't complain when there are folks sleeping in the tents in FOBs. I was part of the last "batch" they sent in for our shop, so I never got a roommate. Not many people can say that! Oh, the showers...about a 3 minute walk, not too bad. But have you ever showered in a Cadillac? I have! 8) 

I work as a contractor supporting AF efforts now. Was considering becoming a govie but this opportunity came first. SO, *Thank* *You* for your service!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

heh...I lived in the hospital for about 5 weeks.  First for two weeks due to adverse reaction to small-pox; had Rhabdomyolysis. Then, if that wasnt bad enough, had my gallbladder removed a month later. A week after my removal? Rocket attack destroyed the blood lab-work area, and damaged pharmacy...about 70 feet from where I recovered!

I've done a FEW things in a cadillac - not appropriate for publication, mind you, but never showered! 

I was a contracter for a few months after leaving service; but took a pay-cut (initally) for the GS job.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

That is so scarry - to know that it could've been you! I'm sorry you had to go through all that medical trouble. As if it wasn't bad enough to be in a sucky place in the first place... But to get sick there...  I had the small-pox shot as a child (ex-commi girl  ) but had to do another one for the trip...pretty gross. 
I volunteered a few times at the hospital. All I have to say - poor innocent children... :'( 

Talking about doing "FEW things" in the cadillac... Remember the only mosque on the base, right by the bazaar? Well, guess why it's locked and gated off??!! :

BTW, contractors are getting a huge cut as well as govies, at least on our base and the whole command in general. So, who knows how long I have left as a contractor! Might need another occupation soon... like a professional Vizsla caretaker or something in that field


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

That's a RIOT! I had no idea why it was fenced off! Too funny!!

You're a woman?!! Nice. Commi? As in Russian? My step-mom is russian. She became a citizen about 10 years ago. Nice.

usajobs.com - that's the new civ hiring agency/site. My command is cutting a lot, too; but other places are doing okay - especially the big bases; the joint commands and whatnot. If you need any help with that, holler!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, I'm a woman! And most people who meet me now can't imagine me in a uniform let alone with an M16 in hands 

I'm originally from Latvia, one of the small Baltic states that used to be part of the Soviet block. That's why ex- commi girl! 

I've looked at usajobs.com prior to the hiring freeze. Might have to look into it again soon. Thanks for reminding me of the site and and thanks for offering help! 

Anyway, it's been so nice chatting with you on this subject! I'm not lying when I say working with the army was one of the greatest experiences. Some might find it hard to believe, but there in that place, that time, it was really interesting! Oh, and got an army achievement medal, too, which is the coolest one from all that I have haha 8)


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I've got a camping pup, as well. My boyfriend and I camp almost every weekend in different parts of the Western US. Oquirrh goes everywhere with us.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> Yes, I'm a woman! And most people who meet me now can't imagine me in a uniform let alone with an M16 in hands
> 
> I'm originally from Latvia, one of the small Baltic states that used to be part of the Soviet block. That's why ex- commi girl!
> 
> ...


Latvian! Well...Sveiki! to you! 

keep checking usajobs - jobs post frequently. 

I agree with regard to Iraq; that and other places - places that generally suck - end up somehow endeared to me, after its all over.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dmp*, I just saw the videos you posted earlier (couldn't see them on the PC I was earlier on). Don't miss the t-walls for sure but the C-130 brought back a memory! On the way back home, after waiting for 9hrs at the Balad terminal we finally got on the plane, but the door wouldn't close because of all the luggage. I mean the amount of stuff people acquired there was ridiculous. So, we had to squeeze the "seating" in order to push all the duffel bags inside. We were all sitting with knees zig-zagging in between the legs, couldn't feel my @$$ (pardon the expression) after the first 5 mins of take-off, my helmet was resting on the collar of the armor vest so I could keep my head up... Anyway, passed out for the whole 2.5 hr flight to Qatar! None of that mattered though, just wanted to be home


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Oquirrh the V*, that's some fancy-looking bed for Oqirrh! 8)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I am speechless... Vizsla owners are special.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great camping shots and a simply gorgeous back yard. 


To all of you who served...................................... A big thank you from down under! You are truly amazing people!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> *dmp*, I just saw the videos you posted earlier (couldn't see them on the PC I was earlier on). Don't miss the t-walls for sure but the C-130 brought back a memory! On the way back home, after waiting for 9hrs at the Balad terminal we finally got on the plane, but the door wouldn't close because of all the luggage. I mean the amount of stuff people acquired there was ridiculous. So, we had to squeeze the "seating" in order to push all the duffel bags inside. We were all sitting with knees zig-zagging in between the legs, couldn't feel my @$$ (pardon the expression) after the first 5 mins of take-off, my helmet was resting on the collar of the armor vest so I could keep my head up... Anyway, passed out for the whole 2.5 hr flight to Qatar! None of that mattered though, just wanted to be home


lol! I remember the serious case of numb-arse I got from the flight from Kuwait to Balad and back. Yup, took about 2 minutes. Was my first flight on a C130. The glamour left quickly. My flight to Balad was chock-full, too. Yup, the inter-woven knees was something. I can say I've flown with another guy's knee in my crotch-area. In the 'what do you look like' thread you'll see a self-portrait of me on the return trip. You'll recognize the red netting of the 130. 
If you're interested - or anyone is, I'd be glad to post-up pics/stories of my adventure. I kept a journal for awhile, and came home with a few hundred photos.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dmp*, there is a "General Chit Chat" section under Lounge where you could post about the journal. I only have few photos, didn't really think of bringing a camera with me. Now with the two girls, I never go out of the house without my phone/camera! There is always something happening  
I saw the picture with the netting... All I have to say, I'll take C-17 flight over C-130 any day


----------

